
Show HN: Smashlists – Todoist companion that notifies stakeholders of done tasks - cjsaylor
https://www.smashlists.com
======
MOARDONGZPLZ
So is it basically Checklistomania? Would love to see a demo without having to
create an account.

~~~
cjsaylor
Todoist is a centralized todo list application. What my app does is hooks into
their API, pulls out the completed items and sends an email digest to the
address of your choice based on the frequency that you choose.

The premise is, if you already use todoist (or wish to start using it), then
you get generate automated reports to stakeholders of the tasks you completed
during the day, week, or month. There are other services that do this (IE
idonthis), however it requires that you manually enter in the things you did.

It's hard to demo something that involves email, but I plan to add some
screenshots to the landing page to make it more clear, I just haven't had time
to do it.

In the meantime, here is a screenshot of the app and a sample email that would
be delivered: [http://imgur.com/a/X1I5v](http://imgur.com/a/X1I5v)

